# BMW 330I Front Speakers error



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

When Upgrading the front Speakers I found that the fronts still sounded quite louzy. Payed around $400 for front speakers and they barely sounded better and had no base out of them. Was recently told that the BMW doors did not make a box for the speakers as the doors have two parts in them and the speakers were put into the fron part and not the rear part there for having no box creating no bass and no sound. Was told that speakers had to be placed into the rear section of the door meaning the part closer to the outside ( Further Back ).. The back side was closed there for would create a Box improving sound. That would have to be drilled in but heard that sound was amazing after. After taking front door panel off you will find speakers are against the front panel and not the rear panel.. BMW error in the Sound System.. Even an idiot should have been able to figure that one out at BMW. :dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Some have had success in "front" mounted upgraded speakers. I had a pod built just to be safe ..... :bigpimp:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

*Have you got a clearer picture? Is that in the front...*



Dr. Phil said:


> Some have had success in "front" mounted upgraded speakers. I had a pod built just to be safe ..... :bigpimp:


or rear part of the panel? When you take off the door panel, there should be a front part and a rear part. The stock speakers are against the front part and not the rear part.. Correct me if I am wrong on this one... :dunno:


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

stylinexpat said:


> or rear part of the panel? When you take off the door panel, there should be a front part and a rear part. The stock speakers are against the front part and not the rear part.. Correct me if I am wrong on this one... :dunno:


Isn't that because of the windows? You don't want to make your installation just to find out that you cannot open your windows anymore


----------

